# To Central Park



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Just moved back to Manhattan from Brooklyn and trying to figure out where to ride locally.

Anyone have a good guide to rides around NYC? The city cycling map is useless as most of those streets suck for riding. I have been riding up along the West Side Highway and cutting over to Central Park at various points, all of which seem to be a pain in the ass. Is there a good point to cut over and back?

Having moved back to Manhattan, I gotta say the West Side Highway bike path pretty much sucks, too many joggers on it and too many cars crossing over.... It is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

I cut over down 125th and then along morningside park (this is on the north end). The first part is a pain in the ass but then it gets really nice once you get to morningside park. They really should make normal crosstown bike routes. Riding around the city is really risky, which is why I tend to avoid it unless I have no other option.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

MystA RavE said:


> I cut over down 125th and then along morningside park (this is on the north end). The first part is a pain in the ass but then it gets really nice once you get to morningside park. They really should make normal crosstown bike routes. Riding around the city is really risky, which is why I tend to avoid it unless I have no other option.


Yeah, I think the west side bike path is pretty much appalling and they should just admit it is a jogging path since you can't really ride on it safely. Riding around Central Park is kind of miserable too, I can't even drink out of one of my water bottles cause it ends up covered in horse ****.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you one of those boro-phobes who thinks NYC only exists between the the Hudson and East Rivers? If so, you're right, riding is pretty much limited to Central Park and the Hudson and East River paths.

If you're willing to ride on the wild side, come to the Brooklyn and Queens. Lots of good riding out here in the hinterlands. If nothing else, you can ride the route of the NY Century. (Just follow the C's painted in the road.) That will introduce you to some of the more interesting riding.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I just moved back to Manhattan from Brooklyn, so I am just looking for an easy local ride to cram in some miles when I have time. Something that does not involve commuting to my ride.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

*Manhattan Circuit from B'lyn*

I've been doing the West Side path all the way to the end--you hit stairs and head on down to Dyckman. Then east (through the commercial district--there are sparse markings for a "cycle route." After about 3/4 mile, you come to Sherman Green Park across the road and straight in front of you--even a crossing marked for bikes, and then onto the path that follows the Harlem River--heading almost south at this point. Parts of it are pretty crappy though. You get diverted up onto the 155th exit on the LH sidewalk, and then you can make your way back down Manhattan--I've been going through Harlem and then hitting the N. end of Central Park, riding a half lap, & then heading down Broadway and home.

The 'planned' route from the Dyckman end shows the path continuing N. on the Henry Hudson bridge--not yet accessible as far as I can tell--and I haven't tried to make my way n. on the routes shown on the map.

Agreed about the West Side path though--sometime this summer they started posting signs on the south end that it is now a "Shared Path"--probably because they are working on sections that will eventually be for pedestrians, but it's a bit of a nightmare. 

Worst I've seen was the organized charity run that started ON THE PATH-- farther up where it seems to me is sitll marked Cycles and Skaters only (stupid enough)--they were running four and five abreast, and wreaking havoc--and apparently oblivious...


----------

